# Something blocking ports?



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Im using a Belkin N1 wireless router.. and despite what i do it seems the ports i want opened are always blocked by something.. ive used the guides at portforward.com and still no luck.. ive uninstalled any firewall software i had and turned windows firewall off..

I have no idea what is keeping them closed/blocked.

Is there any program i can run that may detect an unkown firewall i may be running? 

Any help/tips/suggestions greatly appreciated..

powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Router: Belkin F5D8231-4 v4

Modem: Sagem [email protected] 1201

any ideas?


powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The modem may also work as a router. Is the Internet IP in the status page of the Belkin router the same or different as the external IP address at www.portforward.com?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Status page says "IP address: 192.168.2.1"
www.portforward.com says "Your external IP is 58.107.55.31"

Not 100% sure if thats what you mean.. but if so, thats whats listed..


powerhouse.


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you on a college campus?

The ISP in Australia is renown for blocking P2P. Have you investigated that?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

This is just my network at home.. consisting of 2 pc's.. one in the lounge and one in my bedroom.. I have friends with the same ISP who have had no troubles opening their ports.

powerhouse.


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok thanks.

So lets get back to the router. You say you have 2 PCs but you can't forward ports on either PC through this right? So apparently the router is the issue.

Do you have a soft copy of the manual for this to look at?

Also, have you tried using UPNP (page 74) or only manual forwarding? (Page 57.) You need to chose one method or the other. If you chose to use the UPNP you need to have the SSDP and UPNP Services set to automatic and started in your OS.

Also confirm that you aren't doing any other kind of filtering etc.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

@Jason09 - is the different IP's the source of my problem?

@Commander Data - Cant seem to get the ports open at all, correct. Unfortunately i recently moved house and cant find the cd/manual for my router ..


powerhouse.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The *Sagem [email protected] 1201* is a modem/router, and you'll have to configure it in bridge mode ideally to solve this issue. 

You can also forward the ports in that router and connect your secondary router as an access point using the following configuration.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, the modem is the problem, and you can either forward in it using the Internet IP of the Belkin router or turn it into bridge mode.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

@ johnwill + Jason09 - both of your responses seem to make sense, but im confused as to how to go about this/set it up.. is there anywhere i could find step by step assistance?

thx.

powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a guide for forwarding for a similar router. However, I didn't get what program you are trying to forward for, so the port numbers will probably be different than this guide. If you're not directly connected to the modem, then you don't have to worry about setting a static IP. The server IP address would be the Internet IP listed in the status page of the Belkin router.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

@ Jason09 - when i type in my IP to go to the router status page, it goes to the status page for the Belkin, not the Sagem.. does this mean my setup is wrong?

edit.. i found the address needed to go to the status page for the Sagem modem/router and am now trying to follow the steps at portforward.com

powerhouse.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, so the server IP is set to 192.168.2.1 - as listed in the status page for the Belkin..

Now that that is done, should the Belkin also have to forward the ports to a static IP? or should they both be forwarded to the same IP?


powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

In the modem/router, the ports need to be forwarded to the Internet IP of Belkin router. I don't know if you did, but you will probably have to connect directly to the modem/router to access it.
After doing that, then it will be nessecary to create a static IP and forward in the Belkin router using your static/private IP.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, i have set up the Sagem modem/router to forward the ports to the IP of the Belkin.. which is setup to forward them to the static IP of my computer.. and the ports are still blocked..


powerhouse.


----------



## Tracey Redding (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you solved your problem because I am suffering in the same way?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

@ Tracey Redding - no.. still suffering from this problem, and have been following the steps from this thread over the past few days.. hoping they can guide me through it..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

@powerhouse
Can you post a screenshot of the status page of the Belkin router so I know you forwarded in the modem/router using the correct address?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Sure, I have attached a screenshot of both the status page of the Belkin, and the Sagem modem/router.. hopefully you can tell what the problem is from these. thanks.


powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to use the *10.1.1.2* (WAN IP of Belkin) address for forwarding in the Sagem modem/router.


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you, changed it and now the port(s) are opened.. Thanks to everyone.. Help was greatly appreciated.

:smile:


powerhouse.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad it's now working.:grin:



Tracey, does this help?
If not, then what are the makes and models of your modem and router?


----------



## powerhouse. (Jan 13, 2008)

Talk about a fast reply.. haha.. thanks man.. i'll try it out over the next few days.. and if somethings up ill post back here.. but hopefully should be fine.. thanks again.


----------



## pjbeck (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi guys, I also can't seem to open a port through my Sagem modem. I have a Sagem 1201 v2 connected to a Netgear wgr614 v4. My linux (Ubuntu 8.04)server is connected to the Netgear router via a wired port (not the wireless). I can access the apache server on it's internal IP (ie htp://192.168.06:8082/) but not from external (ie http://58:109.102.58:8082/). I have attached status and forwarding info from both the DSL modem and the router. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## pjbeck (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are the other two files.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks like you have the forwarding setup correctly (in the modem/router to the Netgear's Internet IP) and then in the Netgear to your computer.
Download and install the PF port checker to see if the port is really open.


----------



## pjbeck (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Jason.

When I run PortChecker it says that the port is open. I'm running Apache on a Linux (Ubuntu 8.04) server with a fixed IP address inside my LAN. When, on another computer on my LAN, I type in that IP address and Apache's port number (ie http://192.168.0.6:8082/) it connects fine. When, on the same computer, I change the IP address to the DSL Modem's WAN IP address I get the IE "you are probably not connected to the internet" message.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The forwarding has to be on the private IP.
It seems like the port is really open, but also try this port test: www.canyouseeme.org. Note: For the test there to work, the Apache server needs to be running.


----------



## pjbeck (Jul 19, 2009)

The canyouseeme test says that the port is open. I've watched the Apache log while trying the internal (successful) test and the external (unsuccessful) test. During the external test there is nothing written to either apache.log or error.log. It seems to me like it must be a firewall issue but I can't see any blocking on either the modem or the router. Maybe it's an Apache config problem, but I would have expected something in the logs if that was the case.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The port is definitely open, and I would start looking at the way the server was setup as the problem.


----------

